
Three female engineers sue Uber for sex and race discrimination - WisNorCan
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/10/uber-is-the-latest-tech-company-to-be-sued-for-gender-bias/
======
tareqak
Techmeme summary: _Joe Mullin / Ars Technica: Three female engineers sue Uber
for sex and race discrimination, claim Uber pays female engineers less than
male, white, and Asian-American counterparts_

